# TouchPad Accessory!! bluetooth keyboard embeded into case!



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Im getting one of these, and just thought i'd drop it here, for other people.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/wireless-bluetooth-keyboard-with-folding-leather-case-for-ipad-black-58180

im not entirely sure it will work, will post when i get it (im from australia, not sure when i will)

Yes its for an ipad (one), which is basically the same size (0.8mm thinner or something). i reckon i can get it to work on WebOS, bluetooth is pretty simple. Any one else use something simular?

This was the cheapest one, and it had 450mA batter (some only had 250), AND it had apostrophie in the right position (some didnt) BUT if your interested here are some others (so

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/blueto...ther-case-for-apple-ipad-51165#open full view

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/wirele...ith-folding-leather-case-for-ipad-black-55031

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/wirele...ith-folding-leather-case-for-ipad-black-55031

and this one for galaxy tab (if your intersted)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/blueto...pu-leather-case-for-samsung-p1000-black-56365


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder if there is one out there like this that will fit....

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=574068


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/aluminum-case-with-bluetooth-3-0-keyboard-for-apple-ipad-2-66389

have a look, its for ipad 2 which is the same dimensions BUT significantly thinner. it looks like it just sits in a long slot. its also Bluetooth.

but yea probably wont fold as nicely together


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

imaximax1 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/aluminum-case-with-bluetooth-3-0-keyboard-for-apple-ipad-2-66389
> 
> have a look, its for ipad 2 which is the same dimensions BUT significantly thinner. it looks like it just sits in a long slot. its also Bluetooth.
> 
> but yea probably wont fold as nicely together


You should check this item at dhgate.com. It's much cheaper there. I already ordered there last week.


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

I would appreciate if you let us know if that first one with the keyboard works or not. I am looking for a case with utility, not just a holder for my pad. Thanks


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

will do, but, as i said, im in australia, and i dont know where its shipping from.

maybe some1 else can shed light


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> I would appreciate if you let us know if that first one with the keyboard works or not. I am looking for a case with utility, not just a holder for my pad. Thanks


Sorry, I don't know if it'll fit to HP touchpad, but I don't think so, because the dimensions are different. I ordered mine for my Ipad 2, but will also test if it works and fit with the HP

@imaximax1: The most sellers from dhgate also deliver to australia for free.


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

codycoyote said:


> @imaximax1: The most sellers from dhgate also deliver to australia for free.


yes thanks, but deal-extreme also shipped that item for free. i did have a look around, but that seemed the best (an apostrophe in the right place is really important to me) :>


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

codycoyote said:


> Sorry, I don't know if it'll fit to HP touchpad, but I don't think so, because the dimensions are different. I ordered mine for my Ipad 2, but will also test if it works and fit with the HP
> 
> .


oh and from wiki:

Touch Pad

240 mm (9.4 in)
190 mm (7.5 in) 
13.7 mm (0.54 in)

IPAD 2

9.50 in (241 mm) (
7.31 in (186 mm) 
0.346 in (8.8 mm)

ipad 1(1st gen, 2nd gen is same as ipad 2)

9.56 in (243 mm) (h)
7.47 in (190 mm) (w)
.5 in (13 mm) (d)

so as i said, most cases should fit, it may be a bit tighter (as ipad 2 is thinner ) BUT the first case, which i bought, is for an ipad 1


----------



## Thed (Aug 22, 2011)

I found this... I think it might be a good case.

http://www.merimobiles.com/Leather_Case_Keyboard_stylus_10_Tablet_FULL_USB_p/meri0537.htm

BTW they have some knock off tablets there for the cheap too!


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Thed said:


> I found this... I think it might be a good case.
> 
> http://www.merimobiles.com/Leather_Case_Keyboard_stylus_10_Tablet_FULL_USB_p/meri0537.htm
> 
> BTW they have some knock off tablets there for the cheap too!


Does the Touchpad support USB keyboard?


----------



## premiso (Aug 24, 2011)

Amazon has it a bit cheaper by a few dollars, for anyone who cares:

http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Built--Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard/dp/B004YADU4A


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thed said:


> I found this... I think it might be a good case.
> 
> http://www.merimobiles.com/Leather_Case_Keyboard_stylus_10_Tablet_FULL_USB_p/meri0537.htm
> 
> BTW they have some knock off tablets there for the cheap too!


but i dont think this is USB, how would u connect it?


----------



## gambitfw (Aug 29, 2011)

I bought this keyboard for my wife's iPad and it does not work with the Touchpad. Every time you pair, it randomly generates a new 4 digit passkey. The iOS products (iPad and iPhone) receive a notification telling you what the passkey is. My Touchpad does not display this notification, and I'm not lucky enough to guess the 1 out of 10,000 possible combinations each time.


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

I did a keyboard/folio review pictures and all HERE:

http://www.overclock.net/tablet-computers/1102844-hp-touchpad-skripkas-keyboard-folio-case.html


----------



## lospulpo (Aug 22, 2011)

gambitfw said:


> I bought this keyboard for my wife's iPad and it does not work with the Touchpad. Every time you pair, it randomly generates a new 4 digit passkey. The iOS products (iPad and iPhone) receive a notification telling you what the passkey is. My Touchpad does not display this notification, and I'm not lucky enough to guess the 1 out of 10,000 possible combinations each time.


Try 0000 or 1234. Those are the two most common pairing codes. Lots of devices I've seen never show the code but then either of those have worked. GL.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

I used my iMac wireless keyboard (blue tooth) it paired with the TouchPad and works well. That's a good thing, since I haven't used that keyboard since plugging in my 101 key USB ergonomic keyboard to my iMac the day after I unpacked it.


----------



## arhea (Aug 23, 2011)

This one looks great... but its sold out everywhere.
http://clamcase.com/bluetooth-ipad-keyboard-case.html

would be really awesome if it had a track-pad ala asus transformer.

err maybe not sold out now... it was but, its $149


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

imaximax1 said:


> Im getting one of these, and just thought i'd drop it here, for other people.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/wireless-bluetooth-keyboard-with-folding-leather-case-for-ipad-black-58180
> 
> ...


So did you ever get one of these and if so how did it work out?


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

piiman said:


> So did you ever get one of these and if so how did it work out?


yes i did, it works fine ( abit laggy at times, but i need to play with it more).

heres some more info about how i got it to connect:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5245-Connecting-to-Bluetooth-Keyboard!!!!


----------

